# Router on a Ryobi table saw



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I bought a Ryobi tablesaw this summer. It has a sliding panel that is cut out for a router or something- manual doesn't help. I could drill and countersink but don't want to endanger the integrity of the casting. I'm thinking about making a panel from an old piece of countertop, cutting it our and making an insert for my Skil 1810 router. Hopefully, the photos will come through. Thanks for looking and any help given. BTW, I wish other forums had a way to upload photos as easy as this one!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

No need to drill holes just make your own hold down bars like below.
You can use screws or threaded rod.

===


Knothead47 said:


> I bought a Ryobi tablesaw this summer. It has a sliding panel that is cut out for a router or something- manual doesn't help. I could drill and countersink but don't want to endanger the integrity of the casting. I'm thinking about making a panel from an old piece of countertop, cutting it our and making an insert for my Skil 1810 router. Hopefully, the photos will come through. Thanks for looking and any help given. BTW, I wish other forums had a way to upload photos as easy as this one!


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

They make an aluminum plate--router attaches to the plate, plate attaches to the accessory table. The plate can be found on e-Bay, or there is one included in a kit that Home Depot sells. There's a guy on ebay from Leo, IN as i recall who has a ton of parts for the BT3000 and BT3100 saws. Get his phone number from an ebay listing and CALL him for pricing. 

Pretty good table saw when it's set up--my BT3000 is 16 +/- years old, fence is still spot-on, sliding miter table is really a good feature. That curved clamp in the kit is for the miter table--pretty nice design.

There's a lot of info on the forum at BT3Central.com. One of the users there (LChein) will send out a 50+ pdf that is an awsome document for that series of saw. Good luck.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

Drill the optional adapter plate - NOT the table.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Adding and countersinking 4 holes wouldn't endanger the aluminum part one bit. The router mounting kit isn't cheap, from $70 plus shipping on ebay, but if you got a good deal on the saw it might be worth it. It comes with rings to decrease the distance between the center cutout and the router bit.

See this installation link  to see what I'm talking about.

Here is the link for the manuals (at bottom of site). He also has a link to his ebay stuff at the very top of the linked page.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey Paulo--thanks for that link. I've looked off and on at how to move my miter table to the right side, but i'm not crafty enough yet. He's got a kit figured out, though he's out of stock now. Hopefully it doesn't tie up the rails--everything i thought up would lock to the rails.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

greenacres2 said:


> Hey Paulo--thanks for that link. I've looked off and on at how to move my miter table to the right side, but i'm not crafty enough yet. He's got a kit figured out, though he's out of stock now. Hopefully it doesn't tie up the rails--everything i thought up would lock to the rails.


Not sure what he's out of stock of, unless you are not talking about the link I posted above because he's got a few router mounting kits available.

As for attaching a miter table to the right side, just get the dual slot miter table attachment. You can put it on either side and it won't interfere with the fence.

I have had the BT3100 for maybe a decade and I added the dual slot miter table and I bought a Rockler miter bar with the adjustable set screws for a snug fit. 

I didn't link directly to the Ebay links because the links die and you can't see what it was linked to later on, so I attached some screenshots to show what I'm talking about instead.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Noob said:


> Not sure what he's out of stock of, unless you are not talking about the link I posted above because he's got a few router mounting kits available.
> 
> As for attaching a miter table to the right side, just get the dual slot miter table attachment. You can put it on either side and it won't interfere with the fence.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the OP needs the router mount. I looked around the site and found the right side miter slot mount--that's what he's out of (at least according to the site.) Good stuff.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replies and advice. All I have to do is choose which way to go. I was thinking of making a plate to go under the panel and mount the router on that. I would drop the router some but may be functional.
reuelt, I wasn't going to drill the table, only considering the panel.


----------



## poppie75 (Jan 5, 2016)

i have the rt31 saw and the one thing that bugs me the most is no slots for tracks or jigs. adding tracks is great where did you purchase this kit 
[email protected]


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies but I bought Kreg bench top router table this summer. poppie75, bought it at a yard sale several years ago.


----------

